# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Помогите определить

## Goodwin32

Что за приборы на заканцовках крыла. Как я понимаю это не ракеты.

----------


## kfmut

Это так называемый Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation(ACMI) Pod, используется для отправки на землю полётных параметров при тренировках, а под пузом у него контейнер РЭБ AN/ALQ-188

Поищите на просторах Инета книжку изд-ва DACO Publications "Uncovering the Lockheed Martin F-16 A/B/C/D", она поможет найти ответы на мнОООгие вопросы.

----------


## Goodwin32

Большое спасибо.

----------

